# x-ray vs. MRI vs. ultrasound for hip diagnostics



## sponger (May 14, 2006)

I've seen my doc a couple of times about what he has said is most likely a groin strain, but during my last visit he decided to order x-rays to rule out the possibility of hip problems.

From my understanding, an MRI or an ultrasound would produce better imaging results. I didn't argue with him about it, but should I have brought up concerns about the effectiveness of an x-ray for this situation?

Thanks.


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Hip arthritis/problems can cause groin pain, x-rays will reveal this.


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

sponger said:


> I've seen my doc a couple of times about what he has said is most likely a groin strain, but during my last visit he decided to order x-rays to rule out the possibility of hip problems.
> 
> From my understanding, an MRI or an ultrasound would produce better imaging results. I didn't argue with him about it, but should I have brought up concerns about the effectiveness of an x-ray for this situation?
> 
> Thanks.


X Rays cost $30, MRI's cost $3,000!


----------



## woodthegreat (Apr 3, 2010)

the imaging studies have a massive difference in price and it honestly what it really comes down to is that the treatment will almost invariably be the same. R.I.C.E.A. Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation [if you can], and an anti-inflammatory. Ibuprofen 800mg works great for muscular problem [take with food].

Cheers!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

woodthegreat said:


> the imaging studies have a massive difference in price and it honestly what it really comes down to is that the treatment will almost invariably be the same. R.I.C.E.A. Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation [if you can], and an anti-inflammatory. Ibuprofen 800mg works great for muscular problem [take with food].
> 
> Cheers!


Yea, but sometimes the treatment is F.H.R. Full, Hip, Replacement....


----------



## fisherrider (Jan 13, 2009)

Your doctor is correct in ordering a x-ray.


----------



## FisherCaliber (Apr 1, 2010)

X rays are fine for evaluating bone and the condition of joint spaces. If your doc suspects a soft tissue injury than the MRI is the way to go. CT scans are last when it comes to diagnosing musculoskeletal conditions. Ultrasound doesn't really fit into the imaging arsenal at all.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

X-ray for bone, MRI for soft tissue, and frankly I would suggest a MRI with contrast if they think it could be soft tissue.

I suffered for almost 2 years with a torn hip labrum. Finally diagnosed with a MRI with contrast. Had it scoped and I am 85% better.

Still have arthritic changes, but I had a few guys early want to do a Hip Resurfacing on me from the get go.

F - That. I have flare ups, and will likely need a hip at some point, but hopefully 10-15 years away.


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Definitely start with an x-ray and go from there


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Id avoid contrast media if i can. I sold that stuff, can be quite nasty.


----------

